
“Hearable” devices that do more than improve sound - madspindel
https://www.cnet.com/news/hearing-aids-now-theyre-internet-ai-and-health-devices-starkey-oticon-harman-bose/
======
germinalphrase
Despite not having hearing loss, I'd be interested in augmenting my hearing.
It seems far more useful than I can ever imagine Google Glass would have been
for me.

~~~
navs
I'd especially love this when working remotely at cafes/busy shared spaces.
Being able to tune in and hear someone better if they're in front of me or
speaking directly at me or blocking out background noise.

~~~
dogma1138
These work quite well:
[https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/conversation_...](https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/conversation_enhancing_headphones/hearphones.html)

I’ve tested them in demonstration environments only but they seemed to be
close enough to real world cases to me.

~~~
mgkimsal
would be interested in reading someone's experience comparing these against
the bose qc20. i love my qc20 right now. They reduce a lot of background
noise, but I can still hear people talking (slightly reduced, but still can
hear a conversation). Is this product mostly just a rebranding of the qc20
noise cancelling tech, or is it a different experience?

~~~
dogma1138
I don't have the QC20 I use QC35 now, and I have been using Bose NC headphones
since the QuietComfort 2 came out like 15 years ago. I never used any of the
Bose QC in earones but the "hearphones" are nothing like any of the Bose
headphones I ever used even the older ones with a much higher (subjectively
better) direct voice / talk frequency and amplitude range crossover than the
current ones.

It's more or less the same technology ofc but the profile of the microphone or
at least the tunning / post processing they do is completely different.

------
ohthehugemanate
I don't trust the market to treat all signals equally. There's a great
opportunity for selling a cheaper (free?) device that inserts ads, or blocks
audio from ads whose companies haven't paid. Or hell, we could just sell the
data. The possibilities are endless!

I hope someone is working on an open source "augmented" hearing aid.

~~~
mkstowegnv
Make it one that uses AI to improve diction and displays speech to text
subtitles (with choice of a second subtitle in another language) on your cell
phone or another display of your choosing, and imagine the improvement in
communication and language learning.

